# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > RPG & Adventure >  Star Wars: KOTOR 1 и 2

## Frialannon

Народ помогите пожалуйста скачал с торрентов две части KOTOR. Начал играть в первую поначалу было норм но потом начались лаги и игра стала вылетать. Сначала просто чёрный экран потом ошибка: "извините приложение будет закрыто" Удалил первую часть подумал глючная, пытаюсь запустить вторую запустил, создал перса, ролик проходит и снова чёрный экран хотя звук есть, и опять ошибка "Извините приложение будет закрыто. Приносим извинения за неудобства "Вот такая фигня. Подскажите, что делать.
Издание пиратка но думаю дело не в этом.

У меня ноут HP 530. 1024 МБ RAM видюха Mobile Intel (R) Chipset Family 128 МБ
 Все требования подходят.

----------


## Arni

у меня похожая фигня со Star Wars Jedi Academy онлайн. Просто сценарий играется отлично без лагов вылетов и т.д. А онлайн захожу и вылетаю сразу, или же максимум что получалось это зайти, поиграть минуты 3 или если раньше сольёшся, и всё, опят выкидывает в начальное меню. Игра старая, это да, но всё же, одни из самых мною любимых, хотелось бы онлайн порезаться в неё

----------


## Kavomatovlpilm

Я хочу начать играть в Star Wars: The Old Republic. Мне очень понравилось играть в Star Wars. Я играл ва все игри на Star Wars тематику. И думаю что начать играть в Star Wars: The Old Republic мне необхадимо.

----------


## Jokaero

Все просто ))
Запусти игру в режиме совместимости с виндоусХП или что там было постарее не помню уже 
да еще обнови драйвера на видеокарту

----------


## DonaldFrank

> Все просто ))
> Запусти игру в режиме совместимости с виндоусХП или что там было постарее не помню уже 
> да еще обнови драйвера на видеокарту


По моему  вы слегка опоздали))) Лет так это на 5!:D

----------

